# What type of fish to use?



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

I am going to cycle my new 4ft tank, what type of fish to use?
And how many? 
I've tried fishless cycling and did not succed.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i always use feeder gold fish.4' rank i assume 55 gallons about 2 dozen should do the trick.they are great poop factories.then when I'm done i use them for bait.(dead of course)


----------



## fishy714 (Jul 12, 2008)

I wouldnt suggest feeder goldfish or any feeder fish. To many disease that can be introduce into your tank. I would suggest zebra danios, platys, or mollies.

How many gallons is your tank?


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

it is 4x1.5x1.5

looks like 240 litres (60-65 gallons)


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I use feeder goldfsh as well. Remember not to heat the tank. To avoid parasites I treat the tank with som ich medicine on the 3rd or fourth day. As fishwolfe said they produce a lot of waste.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i hear that disease thing all the time,yet never had a problem.guess we have healthy feeders out here in oregon


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Any existing tanks? What about running your new filter on an existing tank for awhile, and then adding that along with your fish to the new tank? Instant cycle :thumb:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

mithesaint said:


> Any existing tanks? What about running your new filter on an existing tank for awhile, and then adding that along with your fish to the new tank? Instant cycle :thumb:


What about "for a while" is instant?? :lol:


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

mithesaint said:


> Any existing tanks? What about running your new filter on an existing tank for awhile, and then adding that along with your fish to the new tank? Instant cycle :thumb:


Only aquarium with high PH is 2 ft tank, I do not want to use there extra 1000-1200 lph.  
I have tank and do not want it to be empty.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I think the bacteria won't care too much about the ph.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Put the dirty media from the 2' tanks filter into the 4' tanks new filter. 
Along with that, you can add a cup or so of the gravel from the 2' tank. 
Place the gravel in a stocking (you know, like ladies hosiery) tie the end and put that in the 4' tank too.

The tank should be ready for fish as long as you _don't_ heavily stock immediately.
hth
Alicem


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

One more thing, very important... 
When you add fish, feed them _very lightly _for the first few days.
This will give the good bacteria a chance to keep up and multiply.
Left over food, plus the waste produced from the food that is consumed, will tax the bacteria if you over do it.
Alicem


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

why dont you just do fish-less cycle??


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

cichlids _killer said:


> why dont you just do fish-less cycle??


did not work for me.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

tannable75 said:


> mithesaint said:
> 
> 
> > Any existing tanks? What about running your new filter on an existing tank for awhile, and then adding that along with your fish to the new tank? Instant cycle :thumb:
> ...


Perhaps I worded that poorly...  Still beats adding ammonia every day or having to deal with the fish when the cycle is done...


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

why not just add a few fish that you would anyway.. :-? over a period of time the cycle will start ...whats the big rush?? do some water changes....dont go overboard on feeding ..let the tank slide in gracefully.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

For most people that simply have a tank or twoâ€¦

I would suggest they start the tank with the same fish they plan to keep in the tank long term. So when you first add the little 2â€


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

I have more then 1-2 tanks and lost some fish, when tryed to use normal fish to start aquarium, so for now I am going to use chip fish.
If you are going to use fry to start a tank, think what kind of proble it will cause fo young and grouing fish. I do not want to have fish which is not grouing, breeding or something else.


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

I've bought 5 gold feeder fish.
Is it enough to start aquarium approx 240 litres?


----------

